# 1953 Firestone Imperial



## kimmy (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 1953 Monark Firestone Imperial (chrome) Super Cruiser. It appears to have all original parts (maybe not the front tire) and is in great condition. Has surface rust but otherwise the bike is solid. I wonder if there is anyone here that knows any history on the bike. I have done some research but am unsure as what to believe, etc. I have been told by the Bike museum of America it may be worth some money to the right buyer. As of right now I am trying to gather as much info as I can. Thank you for any help


----------



## wcw2323 (Jul 28, 2015)

And a picture, please??


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 28, 2015)

From my knowledge The imperial super cruiser was a 1953 model only that was a promotional model for firestone. I heard a number of about 200 were produced 
Nick.


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2015)

Kimmy, post a picture of yours. Id love to see it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 29, 2015)

I had one of these & sold it to a friend in San Diego years ago - cool bicycles ... love the deep fenders


----------



## brianbbs67 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have one also.  I used it to deliver papers as my dad and his brother did.  I am starting to restore now.  Is there a good parts source ?


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 14, 2018)

Cool monarks never seen these before thanks for posting and welcome.. Richard.....


----------



## brianbbs67 (Jul 14, 2018)

The only history I know on mine , is what my dad has told me.  His brother won it in a drawing celebarting Firestone's 50 or 100th anniversary and immediately stripped it of tanks, light and turns signals.  Pity.


----------

